# A Real Steam Freight



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The Strasburg RR in Eastern, Pennsylvania is a legendary steam tourist railroad, one of the finest in America. They stable 4 operational steam locomotives (although one is currently down for rebuild). The Strasburg also runs regular revenue freight trains. These are not to be confused with Photo Freight Charters. These freight trains are picked up from Norfolk Southern at the east end of the line in Leaman Place (Paradise) and brought to a small yard in Strasburg where local companies send trucks to offload the railcars. Strasburg hauls the freight on Wed and Fri mornings at 6:30 AM and for $15 they will take up to 12 customers to ride the caboose. Should demand increase they will use a coach. 

I live about 45 miles from Strasburg and made my way early on a Friday morning. The hostlers had just pulled #90 out the engine house and were finishing the morning services. Engine #90 is a 2-10-0 that used to pull freight on the Great Western in Colorado. There were no empties to take out this day, so it was a caboose hop. The caboose was coupled to the front of the engine and the train proceeded tender first. It as light work for #90, but it is sweat music sitting so close to working steam and hearing every chug, clanking rods and that beautiful whistle. 

The interchange with NS is actually on the Amtrak Mainline. This is the old PRR electrified mainline, Philadelphia to Harrisburg and eventually on to Pittsburgh. Two Amtrak trains passed at over 100 mph while we were there. The conductor let us detrain while the engine made it's pickup. Unfortunately an early morning thunderstorm chased us all back in the caboose. The 6 loaded cars were all of modern era. An "Evans type" box car, 4 covered hoppers and a large 29,000 gal tank car full of soy bean oil. The wet rail, curves and grade at the interchange made for some interesting work for the engine crew. Having had the pleasure of running big steam engines on mainlines, I so wanted to be up in the cab. But I was content with the caboose. The only real "drama" was backing the train to the caboose. Typically the crew will make a safety stop about 10 feet from the caboose and then back the train gently to a coupling. But this piece of track is upgrade on a curve with wet rail. So they made a direct coupling. Probably about 4mph which is just fine, but it rocked that light caboose pretty good. The conductor had warned everybody to hold tight. 

Trains always take longer on 1:1 than our miniatures. It takes time to couple air hoses and pump up air. Then brake test. It is certainly not the push a button and go that we are so used to with our little transmitters. The trip back to Strasburg was smooth. I was indeed surprised how smoothly this caboose rode. I have been on some bouncy ones. There was switching at Strasburg and I snapped a few shots as the rains poured down. I was reminded how railroading goes on in all kinds of weather. It was a still a great day. 

*#90 is just out of the engine house and finished with the service.*


*Our caboose looks about like my Aristo Bobber with 4 wheel trucks....It rode very smoothly. *


*The actual interchange with NS is on the Amtrak line about 1/4 mile down the tracks.*


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

*#90 with the cut of cars on the run-around track.*
 


*After coupling, hooking the air hoses and opening the brake valves.*


*Is that an Aristo or Kadee coupler????*


*The star of the day.*


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

*Still looks good even in the rain. *



*The hoppers have been spotted, now it's time to deal with the rest of the train. (Don't tell anybody, that boxcar is really a battery car! ;>)
*


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice! I was up there riding behind #90 Thursday, and thought what great fun it would be to ride the freight the next morning. (Next time, when we book a night at the Red Caboose Motel.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Steamers always look good working in the rain--thanks for the photos. 

Larry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos and info. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting these great pictures! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

Great photos . I live about 45 minutes away from strausburg and been there several times but never knew they did this. Its neat how old #90 still gets some use besides pulling tourists around. I figured they would have used diesel power to save on cost, wear and such on there steamers. REALLY COOL. I 

I wonder if this is something they have worked out as part of a right away to use the rails? Any thoughts ? 
The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

When I asked about using steam, the reply was...."Steam is what we do." Since they are currently using 2 steam a day and they are already fired up they go ahead and use them. They are not incurring any additional service day. They _may_ go back to diesel in the fall. The added revenue of paying passengers helps pays the added expense of using steam. If they use diesel, there would probably be few additional passengers. The freight revenue, from actually hauling the freight has been a help to the bottom line.


----------

